# I Just Canceled a Job Interview



## balsamic (Feb 18, 2013)

Just did it on the phone. Said I had a "family emergency." Guess it wasn't a complete lie, if my anxiety/depression constitutes an "emergency."

I really hate myself for it, though. It was the first call for an interview I'd ever gotten. It was only for a retail job, and probably the only reason I was called was because I said I could work hours that I probably couldn't fit into my schedule, but that doesn't justify what I did. I canceled the interview because I was scared.

I think I was also scared because it's kind of forced me to look at my life and I'm starting to come to the conclusion that I have to tell my parents that I'm just not happy. And I have to do it sooner rather than later. The only problem is I keep putting off that conversation just like I've canceled this interview....

At this point, I can't tell if I'm lazy because I'm depressed or if I'm depressed because I'm lazy.

Either way, I'm not too happy with myself, or my life.

Anyone else cancel interviews before for silly reasons?


----------



## marsupilami29 (May 28, 2014)

Yup. I cancelled a few interviews before, just because I was terrified. Just the thought of being in a room with people I do not know asking me questions scare the ghost out of me.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Okay. This is one interview. No big deal. It happens. You were extremely nervous and got a bit scared and backed out. Don't bang yourself up too much on it. You can't change the past, but you can work towards the future. Interviews are stressful, and with SA I can only imagine how much harder and scarier they are (I have not experienced SA when it comes to interviews, just regular old nervousness).

It was your first call for an interview also, so it's not a sign of everything always turning out like that. Don't hate yourself. The experience was a learning one, and I don't know all the details, but if the call was recent, you can always call them back, say you're still interested in the position, and see if they'll still consider you. It may be a bit more stressful, though.

If you weren't set on this particular job, there will be other ones and other opportunities.

I have experienced depression before, though, and to your laziness vs. depression, in my case it was (and still is a bit) very related. You can't do anything because of the depression even though you need to, but the depression just zaps all energy from you, making it 20 times harder to do anything (which appears like laziness). It's a terrible thing and really hard to break out of that cycle. My advice is that when you are not feeling as down, take it as a moment to take action in whatever part of your life you want to improve. They don't come often when you have depression, but it helped me out.

Talking to your parents may or may not help. I think people should be more open about problems they are facing, especially when it comes to depression. Unfortunately, not everyone is equipped to handle it. They may have some good advice or be able to give you a perspective that you can't see. 

All the best luck to you. Good luck!


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Yeah I cancelled an interview for what would have been a pretty good job in my field if I had gotten it. It was in a city about 3hrs drive from my home, so I would have had to move, which I would have been happy to because I hate living at home with my family. But I never told them I got the interview, and I was too self-conscious to tell them about it, plus I was too lazy and didn't to want to get all dressed up in a suit then drive 6hrs return in a day for a 30min max interview, when I wouldn't get the job probably anyway. So the day before I rang up, lied and said I had gotten a job so I wanted to cancel. Regretting it now seeing as that was about 6 months ago and I still don't have a job but oh well.


----------

